# Logic 2nd Computer instead of VE Pro ?



## GingerMaestro (Apr 26, 2021)

I am interested in getting VE Pro to use on a second computerto house my libraries, but all the videos I’ve watched look like it’s incredibly complicated and not that intuitive to set up ?

is it possible to just run Logic on a second computer to do the same thing ? But then feed the audio back to the main computer for mixing etc ?

Any help would be much appreciated Thanks


----------



## charlieclouser (Apr 26, 2021)

VEPro isn't that hard to set up at all. 

And using Logic on a second computer to host instruments that can be played from MIDI tracks on the first computer won't really work the way you'd think it might. The thing about VEPro is that during playback all of the instrument tracks are latency-compensated - the MIDI is sent earlier than it appears in the timeline so that the audio coming back from VEPro aligns correctly to the grid after the processing latency is taken into account. 

Trying to do such a thing using two Logic machines would not be latency-compensated and would be a train wreck of out-of-sync tracks. Don't bother. Just get VEPro if you want to play libraries from a separate machine.


----------



## Kent (Apr 26, 2021)

GingerMaestro said:


> I am interested in getting VE Pro to use on a second computerto house my libraries, but all the videos I’ve watched look like it’s incredibly complicated and not that intuitive to set up ?
> 
> is it possible to just run Logic on a second computer to do the same thing ? But then feed the audio back to the main computer for mixing etc ?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated Thanks


What Charlie said.

VEP is no more or less difficult/intuitive than any DAW. If you can route MIDI and audio in a DAW—including Logic—you can do it in VEP, too.


----------



## GingerMaestro (May 3, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I think I'm going to get this as I've been getting quite a lot of bottlenecks.

I have a Mac mini, latest intel model (not M1) with 64GB, that I would use as my secondary machine to host my samples. Would a Laptop with 16gb (either M1 or intel) of Ram be enough to host logic and maybe video I guess ?

Thanks again


----------



## Living Fossil (May 3, 2021)

@GingerMaestro , the only thing to keep in mind is that you have to set up a reliable routine of making backups.
The complicated part is if you change e.g. one of the two computers you still have to backup your projects in a way where every part of the project data is found.


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 3, 2021)

VePro is not complicated at all, I was a little intimidated when I first purchased it, but it took about one day to get comfortable with it. It is hands down the easiest way to setup any kind of slave plugin hoster.


----------

